# Route through Madrid



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

We are going to Malaga next week and are uncertain which route to take through Madrid. Autoroute and Sat Nav take us on the E5/A1 through Madrid, but Michelin suggest we exit at Junction 21 and take the M50. Any experiences/suggestions on these routes?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Last time we drove through Madrid, it was the most frightening experience. Simply, if the lights turn green, get ready to stop. If the lights are red do not stop unless it is safe to do so.
Take the ring road.


----------



## JSR (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Mikej. Been through Madrid a few times on way to Southern Spain. My GPS also takes me on E5/A1 - without any prob's. Sure it's a big, busy city, but no worse than London, Paris etc. Two tips: Firstly, if you can arrange to go through on a Sunday you won't have the large wagons to contend with. Secondly, there are a couple of stretches where the E5/A1 signs disappear, however there are plenty of signs for "Cordoba". Keep following them and you'll be fine.

We're going down again next week for the Winter, but decided to take the East coast option this time for a change.

Enjoy.

Jack


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

MIKEJ said:


> We are going to Malaga next week and are uncertain which route to take through Madrid. Autoroute and Sat Nav take us on the E5/A1 through Madrid, but Michelin suggest we exit at Junction 21 and take the M50. Any experiences/suggestions on these routes?


Hi Mike,

With the completion of the Madrid ring road transiting the city is
now very easy. It's a very well engineered "Spaghetti" junction, I
set the cruise control at 60 mph and maintained that speed for most
of the trip round the ring road. For rapid entry/exit to the city
there are the R (rapid) routes they are clearly marked "Peaje/Toll"
We used R4 to exit the city and it cost us €7.05 for the 56 km
journey well worth the expense to avoid the very heavy traffic
leaving the city.

If you are transiting the city from the north (E5/A1) to the south
(E5/A4) just follow this route.

From E5/A1
Take M50, Head towards E90 A2 Zaragoza M45 A3 A4

Head towards R3 Valencia E901 A3 Valencia A4 R4 A42 R5

E5 A4 Cordoba Exit 46.
Or for rapid route follow signs R4.

These instructions might seem complicated but they are easy to
follow. If by any chance you do get lost just follow any A4/R4
Cordoba sign.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Don't go through Madrid, the new ring road, Autopista M50 / M40 is a breeze.. if using Sat nav make sure you have the latest maps installed.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Don't go through Madrid, the new ring road, Autopista M50 / M40 is a breeze.. if using Sat nav make sure you have the latest maps installed.


Hi Jim,

That should read "Autovia" not "Autopista".

The Autopista is "Peaje/Toll" and is clearly signed AP while the Autovia is signed A.

There could be some exceptions of course.

Don


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> That should read "Autovia" not "Autopista".
> 
> ...


Indeed, well spotted .. :wink:


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*madrid*

only way to transit Madrid is by using the m30, goes right through Madrid non stop and its free. from Burgos direction follow overhead signs for m30 once on follow Cordobra signs . where are you going Malaga way?


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

in went through Madrid and hit the underground section 8O that is an experience i can tell you :wink:


----------



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: madrid*



silversurfa said:


> only way to transit Madrid is by using the m30, goes right through Madrid non stop and its free. from Burgos direction follow overhead signs for m30 once on follow Cordobra signs . where are you going Malaga way?


Thanks for advice. Not decided yet where we are going, may try several places as we are there for 3 months.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Madrid Ring Road Signs*

For those travelling around Madrid Ring Road for the first time this what the road signs look like.










If you do get confused with the road numbers you can follow the Green "E" road numbers.

Details of all "E" roads can be found HERE

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Totally agree with Silvasurfer.......straight through on the M 30 follow Cordoba signs......the whole thing usually takes 15 minutes.....its a doddle.


----------

